

Ask HN: Learning Rails but wanting to launch - Tweaklo

As someone learning rails and touching up on HTML, CSS&#x2F;Frontend I&#x27;m super excited to get my product launched but while I am learning, I&#x27;m wanting to get a page out to get some interest and ideally some signups.<p>What would benefit most in terms of perception by the public vs time spent etc.<p>Bootstrap, a pre-made HTML theme, solutions like Webflow, LaunchRock or other.<p>Any recommendations? Cheers
======
jamesbrennan
If you're looking for something to build a landing page with, you should check
out [http://www.unbounce.com](http://www.unbounce.com)

(Note Unbounce is my employer.)

------
Michael_Murray
I was in the same spot a few months ago....

[http://railsapps.github.io/rails-prelaunch-
signup/](http://railsapps.github.io/rails-prelaunch-signup/)

